# Minimum income for residency



## Wannabe Expat (May 2, 2012)

Does anyone know how much regular income a retired couple from the UK has to prove for residency purposes? Also, how are savings treated? Will they be taken into account? Any definite info on this would be much appreciated, as I am aware that there is now a requirement for proof of income etc. but no-one seems to know exactly what the minimum is.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Wannabe Expat said:


> Does anyone know how much regular income a retired couple from the UK has to prove for residency purposes? Also, how are savings treated? Will they be taken into account? Any definite info on this would be much appreciated, as I am aware that there is now a requirement for proof of income etc. but no-one seems to know exactly what the minimum is.


I don't think that info is in the public domain yet - I have heard that the extranjerías have been sent guidelines within the last week or so though

a figure of +/- 430€ pp per month was mentioned at the Benidorm office a couple of weeks ago - a friend of mine runs a law office there & often takes people to the office there for resident certs.

this is her company Express Legal Cafe English Lawyers, La Nucia, Costa BLanca, Spain


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

€430 a month = a tent and lots of Value line baked beans!


----------



## Wannabe Expat (May 2, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> I don't think that info is in the public domain yet - I have heard that the extranjerías have been sent guidelines within the last week or so though
> 
> a figure of +/- 430€ pp per month was mentioned at the Benidorm office a couple of weeks ago - a friend of mine runs a law office there & often takes people to the office there for resident certs.
> 
> this is her company Express Legal Cafe English Lawyers, La Nucia, Costa BLanca, Spain


Thanks xabiachica. Do you know whether this means that they are going to check income every time the residency comes up for renewal? Presumably the minimum figure would also go up periodically?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Wannabe Expat said:


> Thanks xabiachica. Do you know whether this means that they are going to check income every time the residency comes up for renewal? Presumably the minimum figure would also go up periodically?


the residency certs don't expire ...... at the moment ray:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

So does this mean that anyone wanting to move to Spain will have to prove they have a minimum income before they can become residents?? In which case, how will that affect those newbies who post on here with plans to find work on arrival????

jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> So does this mean that anyone wanting to move to Spain will have to prove they have a minimum income before they can become residents?? In which case, how will that affect those newbies who post on here with plans to find work on arrival????
> 
> jo xxx


yep - that's what it means 

they'd better find contracted work before they become resident I guess


I posted a few days ago that it might stop those with kids coming over on spec at least - you can't get your kids into state school in most areas now without a resident cert............ & you can't get a resident cert without proof of income & healthcare provision


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> I don't think that info is in the public domain yet - I have heard that the extranjerías have been sent guidelines within the last week or so though
> 
> a figure of +/- 430€ pp per month was mentioned at the Benidorm office a couple of weeks ago - a friend of mine runs a law office there & often takes people to the office there for resident certs.


Same figures as I have heard - +/- 430€ per person per month, so a couple will need to show proof of a minimum of +/- 860€ per month (although whether this will be split by person and how this applies to children of the family appears another unanswered question).

_Proof_ of income is another unanswered question as far as I can see.
Will documents have to be translated by a recognised translator is one thing that springs to mind...


----------

